

Stop Making Sprites - chriseppstein
http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/ivkzc/stop_making_sprites/

======
shib71
Please don't submit to reddit, then submit the reddit post to HN. Unless the
meta-conversion is itself interesting, the original link is better.

[http://www.viget.com/inspire/stop-making-sprites-compass-
sas...](http://www.viget.com/inspire/stop-making-sprites-compass-sass-and-png-
sprite-generation/)

~~~
chriseppstein
Sorry about that. A copy and paste error. Thanks for the correction.

